# I regularly lose 10lbs over night



## Marcus-d (Aug 2, 2015)

I've just come to the end of a cut and am really struggling to fill out which is something I have never struggled with in the past. Yesterday I decided to be aggressive with my refeed and consumed 5,000 calories. I went to bed at 197.4lbs and woke up at 187.8lbs just 7 hours later! This has been a theme for me for a while. Is this normal or quite an extreme drop? I get up to wee a few times in the night and sweat a bit but not noticeable so that I'm soaking wet. Losing 4.5kg over night seems like a lot!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

What kind of foods are you eating?

High carbs / high sodium levels are going to pack that bloat and water weight on. I suppose it's possible you could sweat and piss a lot of it out overnight, but 10lbs seems a lot.

The faster you add calories back in after a cut, the more likely you are to fill up the fat stores again btw


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Did you have a poop before weighing yourself?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

You're just losing water weight accumulated through the day, I lose on average 7lbs every night after drinking 5ltrs + a day.


----------



## Marcus-d (Aug 2, 2015)

Ares said:


> What kind of foods are you eating?
> 
> High carbs / high sodium levels are going to pack that bloat and water weight on. I suppose it's possible you could sweat and piss a lot of it out overnight, but 10lbs seems a lot.
> 
> The faster you add calories back in after a cut, the more likely you are to fill up the fat stores again btw


 Yeah it must be that, just seems very excessive.

Yeah I'm aware and have been reverse dieting but yesterday wanted to refill glycogen stores fully to improve training performance. Have gained 1 lb this week since finishing my cut which I think is quite a low rebound .


----------



## Marcus-d (Aug 2, 2015)

latblaster said:


> Did you have a poop before weighing yourself?


 Nope haha. Ironically I had one before weighing myself before bed, so I lost 10 lbs without "pooping".


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Marcus-d said:


> Nope haha. Ironically I had one before weighing myself before bed, so I lost 10 lbs without "pooping".


 Or urinating?


----------



## Marcus-d (Aug 2, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Or urinating?


 Yeah I urinate quite a bit as my water intake is high. 4.5-5 kg's still seems very excessive though. Obviously it has to be water though, but I'm just concerned with whether or not this is normal.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Marcus-d said:


> I've just come to the end of a cut and am really struggling to fill out which is something I have never struggled with in the past. Yesterday I decided to be aggressive with my refeed and consumed 5,000 calories. I went to bed at 197.4lbs and woke up at 187.8lbs just 7 hours later! This has been a theme for me for a while. Is this normal or quite an extreme drop? I get up to wee a few times in the night and sweat a bit but not noticeable so that I'm soaking wet. Losing 4.5kg over night seems like a lot!


 I lose about 5 regularly from night to morning but i sweat like f**k. Not even exagerating man im waking up literally drenched, pillow and sheet wet. God help her if i ever use tren, ill drown the bitch.


----------



## Marcus-d (Aug 2, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> I lose about 5 regularly from night to morning but i sweat like f**k. Not even exagerating man im waking up literally drenched, pillow and sheet wet. God help her if i ever use tren, ill drown the bitch.


 I am still using 50mcg of t3 so maybe that's the cause haha! Maybe it's more normal than I realised after all. Just get her some scuba gear for the night if you decide to try the old fina.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Marcus-d said:


> I am still using 50mcg of t3 so maybe that's the cause haha! Maybe it's more normal than I realised after all. Just get her some scuba gear for the night if you decide to try the old fina.


 I think ill be on the floor soon enough anyway :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

10 pounds seems a lot although I have pissed just over 4 pounds on a morning confirmed by scales haha


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

4.5kg would be 4.5 litres of water. Highly unlikely. Maybe your scales are s**t.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Water and food weight. I don't find it that hard to believe. If your sodium levels are high and or you're eating a s**t ton of carbs, you're gunna hold a lot of water. Not to mention food weight you lose from stomach acid and other processes breaking it down, even if you haven't s**t.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

10lbs overnight wtf?

Maybe you had an alien fetus removed while you were asleep.


----------



## Marcus-d (Aug 2, 2015)

anabolik said:


> 10lbs overnight wtf?
> 
> Maybe you had an alien fetus removed while you were asleep.


 Means I have one removed most nights then haha!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

simonboyle said:


> 4.5kg would be 4.5 litres of water. Highly unlikely. Maybe your scales are s**t.


 I was thinking the same. I'd question how accurate the scales are. Are the scales on a hard level surface or are they on carpet.


----------



## Marcus-d (Aug 2, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> I was thinking the same. I'd question how accurate the scales are. Are the scales on a hard level surface or are they on carpet.


 Hard level surface in the bathroom. I use the same scales as well so even if they're slightly off in terms of accuracy, at least they should be consistently inaccurate. I'll try and weigh myself three times in a row and see if it gives different readings .


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Marcus-d said:


> Hard level surface in the bathroom. I use the same scales as well so even if they're slightly off in terms of accuracy, at least they should be consistently inaccurate. I'll try and weigh myself three times in a row and see if it gives different readings .


 Well, I suppose it's possible just seems a big fluctuation.


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

I've been weighing my self morning and night for a few months and tracking different foods etc to see what differences happen.

And on a normal day I'm between 5-6lbs from the night before to the next morning. Highest was 8lbs difference.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I've never weighed myself before and after bed actually - not sure why anyone normally would! I might tonight out of curiosity though.


----------



## Catch_D (Jul 17, 2017)

This is a fat persons dream sleep and lose weight.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Savage Lifter said:


> Water and food weight. I don't find it that hard to believe. If your sodium levels are high and or you're eating a s**t ton of carbs, you're gunna hold a lot of water. Not to mention food weight you lose from stomach acid and other processes breaking it down, even if you haven't s**t.


 No. The food doesn't just magically lose weight, or rather mass. It's all still there. Water being a part of it. You aren't pissing out the carbs either. 10lbs every night is just not likely. Even if you could drink the 4.5 litres and then piss it out. You wouldn't piss it out all at once. Plus you'd be dead from drinking 4.5l in one go.

Scales. f**ked. Simple.?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Marcus-d said:


> Hard level surface in the bathroom. I use the same scales as well so even if they're slightly off in terms of accuracy, at least they should be consistently inaccurate. I'll try and weigh myself three times in a row and see if it gives different readings .


 Not getting the point mate. Even if they are consistent they're still f**ked.

It may be registering 4.5kg when it's 2.


----------



## Marcus-d (Aug 2, 2015)

simonboyle said:


> Not getting the point mate. Even if they are consistent they're still f**ked.
> 
> It may be registering 4.5kg when it's 2.


 I'm at 198.8lbs right now. Weighed myself 4 times, twice in normal position and two separate readings on different parts of the floor. So consistency of scales is clearly good. Will update morning weight


----------



## Marcus-d (Aug 2, 2015)

195.4lbs after wee at half 1


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Marcus-d said:


> I'm at 198.8lbs right now. Weighed myself 4 times, twice in normal position and two separate readings on different parts of the floor. So consistency of scales is clearly good. Will update morning weight


 Yeah . I'm not saying they are not consistent. They can be consistent and inaccurate. The two are not mutually exclusive. We're saying they are f**ked.

At under 200lbs you are not pissing nearly 5kgs a night. Not happening.

They're most likely out by a few KGs. Either that or there is something medically very wrong with you.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Measure the volume of your piss and the weight lost. 1ml of urine will be pretty much 1g. So 1L is 1kg and so on.

If they do not match, you're scales are f**ked.


----------



## Marcus-d (Aug 2, 2015)

simonboyle said:


> Yeah . I'm not saying they are not consistent. They can be consistent and inaccurate. The two are not mutually exclusive. We're saying they are f**ked.
> 
> At under 200lbs you are not pissing nearly 5kgs a night. Not happening.
> 
> They're most likely out by a few KGs. Either that or there is something medically very wrong with you.


 Either that or real world physiology doesn't fit in with your belief system. If the scales are f**ked you are saying I might be dropping only 2 kg but it reads 5? When I jump on other scales throughout the day the readings are all in line with what I'd expect tbh. Maybe I'm just dying :/


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

So I tested this myself out of curiosity. Note I'm not taking any drugs to complicate the picture.

With no toilet trips my weight first thing this morning was just 100g lower than just before I went to bed (within measurement uncertainty). After having a p1ss it dropped a further 900g, to be 1kg lower than before I went to bed.

@Marcus-d you've said your weight last night went from 198.8 lb to 195.4 lb which is a drop of 3.4 lb or 1.5 kg. Since this includes you urinating it's not wildly different to myself. My guess right now is that the times you've seen bigger weight losses you have lost far more water weight down the toilet.


----------



## Marcus-d (Aug 2, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> So I tested this myself out of curiosity. Note I'm not taking any drugs to complicate the picture.
> 
> With no toilet trips my weight first thing this morning was just 100g lower than just before I went to bed (within measurement uncertainty). After having a p1ss it dropped a further 900g, to be 1kg lower than before I went to bed.
> 
> @Marcus-d you've said your weight last night went from 198.8 lb to 195.4 lb which is a drop of 3.4 lb or 1.5 kg. Since this includes you urinating it's not wildly different to myself. My guess right now is that the times you've seen bigger weight losses you have lost far more water weight down the toilet.


 I woke up at 190.2lbs this morning. Still feel bloated from last nights meal so think I'll be back down to 187 or so tomorrow.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Marcus-d said:


> I woke up at 190.2lbs this morning. Still feel bloated from last nights meal so think I'll be back down to 187 or so tomorrow.


 Sorry, I saw you post above but didn't realise you'd posted it in the middle of the night!

Was that 190.2 lb after using the toilet again?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Tested this myself lastnight / this morning (no toilet trips, same clothing)

Lastnight : 198.6lb

Morning: 197.4lb

Loss 1.2lb


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm using t3 and clen which I think makes a difference because I certainly piss alot more through the night whilst on these. Usually 3 or 4 good pisses between each weighing.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Stopped huge amounts of protein intake when it starts getting towards the evening now, it's a diuretic and took me ages to work out why I was waking up 3 x per night busting for a piss when I hadn't drank anything

Last big protein meal/drink around 5-6pm and I can sleep through and not wake up like a camel


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Cypionate said:


> Stopped huge amounts of protein intake when it starts getting towards the evening now, it's a diuretic and took me ages to work out why I was waking up 3 x per night busting for a piss when I hadn't drank anything
> 
> Last big protein meal/drink around 5-6pm and I can sleep through and not wake up like a camel


 Protein shouldn't be a big issue unless excessive. For me it's the amount of liquid I consume close to bed time that is the important factor.

I generally have dinner some time between 18:30 and 20:00 (~40-50g protein) and a protein shake immediately before bed (32g protein) and don't wake up to p1ss.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> Protein shouldn't be a big issue unless excessive. For me it's the amount of liquid I consume close to bed time that is the important factor.
> 
> I generally have dinner some time between 18:30 and 20:00 (~40-50g protein) and a protein shake immediately before bed (32g protein) and don't wake up to p1ss.


 I found even eating say 300g chicken breast around 8pm would make me piss all night, I stop drinking as much around 8pm anyway always done that, only thing I changed was protein timing

Maybe some people are more sensitive to it's diuretic'ness


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Cypionate said:


> I found even eating say 300g chicken breast around 8pm would make me piss all night, I stop drinking as much around 8pm anyway always done that, only thing I changed was protein timing
> 
> Maybe some people are more sensitive to it's diuretic'ness


 Did you have a lot of other food with the chicken? There's a lot of water in food, it's not just about liquid consumption.

What time do you go to bed?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> Did you have a lot of other food with the chicken? There's a lot of water in food, it's not just about liquid consumption.
> 
> What time do you go to bed?


 Hmm, sometimes a packet of smart price noodles, other times a microwave rice packet

Usually around 11pm I head up


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Cypionate said:


> Hmm, sometimes a packet of smart price noodles, other times a microwave rice packet
> 
> Usually around 11pm I head up


 I'd be interested in what others think but I'm slightly wondering if you have some sort of underlying medical issue as I really don't think what you're describing sounds normal. I am not any sort of expert in this area though!


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'd be interested in what others think but I'm slightly wondering if you have some sort of underlying medical issue as I really don't think what you're describing sounds normal. I am not any sort of expert in this area though!


 Well it started happening once I started trying to cram 300g protein per day in, took a few days trying to work out why I suddenly needed to piss through the night, so googled high protein diet and pissing and it brought up a load of articles about it being a diuretic, so cut my protein out early on in the evening and the problem stopped, so likely it's nothing medical related

Large amounts of *protein* have a diuretic effect. Nitrogen is a bi-product of *protein* metabolism and is toxic. So, the body responds by pulling water from the tissues to flush it out. This is what leads to frequent *urination* and excessive thirst.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/life-style/health-fitness/diet/Are-high-protein-diets-safe/articleshow/18591948.cms


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Cypionate said:


> Well it started happening once I started trying to cram 300g protein per day in, took a few days trying to work out why I suddenly needed to piss through the night, so googled high protein diet and pissing and it brought up a load of articles about it being a diuretic, so cut my protein out early on in the evening and the problem stopped, so likely it's nothing medical related
> 
> Large amounts of *protein* have a diuretic effect. Nitrogen is a bi-product of *protein* metabolism and is toxic. So, the body responds by pulling water from the tissues to flush it out. This is what leads to frequent *urination* and excessive thirst.
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/life-style/health-fitness/diet/Are-high-protein-diets-safe/articleshow/18591948.cms


 Yes, I was aware how protein has a diuretic effect. I've hung around this forum a fair while though and have never heard anyone else describe the problem you appear to have. It may be that most just think nothing of getting up once or twice every night though and so don't mention it.

Are you still eating 300g of protein per day but just with it all consumed before 18:00?

(Whether you truly need this much protein is another question of course.)


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> Yes, I was aware how protein has a diuretic effect. I've hung around this forum a fair while though and have never heard anyone else describe the problem you appear to have. It may be that most just think nothing of getting up once or twice every night though and so don't mention it.
> 
> Are you still eating 300g of protein per day but just with it all consumed before 18:00?


 Pretty much yea, some days it'll spill over past 6pm closer to 8 again if I haven't eaten enough through the day, and those nights I`ll end up getting up a couple times, but completely controllable if stopped by 6pm~

Definitely a diuretic effect as I'm not drinking anything through the night and wake up completely busting for a piss each time as if I downed a pint of water when I went back to sleep

I'm not a great sleeper as it is, so anything that wakes me up I try to prevent, so like you say maybe it's just more noticeable to me because I can't easily drop back off once I'm awake, and bathroom is downstairs so pretty much awake by the time I get back up to bed, and I'm a grumpy fker if I don't get 6-7 hours a night lol


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

@sen

i was going to do it but it would be plagiarism and I haven't got a lighter Pls post your two stone lighter gag again


----------



## Marcus-d (Aug 2, 2015)

I think that may be the answer. My protein intake has exceeded 500g past two days and is normally at 350g


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Marcus-d said:


> Either that or real world physiology doesn't fit in with your belief system. If the scales are f**ked you are saying I might be dropping only 2 kg but it reads 5? When I jump on other scales throughout the day the readings are all in line with what I'd expect tbh. Maybe I'm just dying :/


 Hahaha. No. Your experience does not equal "real world physiology".

You need to put in anything you're going to lose. So you're saying that even excluding anything you consume during your waking ours and lose you are losing a further 4.5kg just at night. So what would be the total amount of food and water you are consuming and losing throughout the entire day. Just not likely in a healthy individual.

And also, at your weight why are you consuming 500g of protein?


----------



## Marcus-d (Aug 2, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Sorry, I saw you post above but didn't realise you'd posted it in the middle of the night!
> 
> Was that 190.2 lb after using the toilet again?


 Yeah always after using the toilet to be consistent. Didn't need anything more than a wee today or yesterday.


----------



## Marcus-d (Aug 2, 2015)

simonboyle said:


> Hahaha. No. Your experience does not equal "real world physiology".
> 
> You need to put in anything you're going to lose. So you're saying that even excluding anything you consume during your waking ours and lose you are losing a further 4.5kg just at night. So what would be the total amount of food and water you are consuming and losing throughout the entire day. Just not likely in a healthy individual.
> 
> And also, at your weight why are you consuming 500g of protein?


 I think it's just from a high water and protein intake throughout the day tbh. I aim for 350g daily and past two days have had a big meal post workout with friends. Last night had a big carvery so easily an extra 100g of protein and likely more. Usually it's around 350g a day though. Also I'm incredibly hungry atm and find protein to be more appetite suppressing than carbohydrates so it's a short term fix for now. Today calories are back down to 2800 from protein and fat with 60 minutes cardio and will be same tomorrow. Looking to prevent myself spilling over after past couple of days.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Marcus-d said:


> I think it's just from a high water and protein intake throughout the day tbh. I aim for 350g daily and past two days have had a big meal post workout with friends. Last night had a big carvery so easily an extra 100g of protein and likely more. Usually it's around 350g a day though. Also I'm incredibly hungry atm and find protein to be more appetite suppressing than carbohydrates so it's a short term fix for now. Today calories are back down to 2800 from protein and fat with 60 minutes cardio and will be same tomorrow. Looking to prevent myself spilling over after past couple of days.


 Fair enough. My protein intake is always high. But it's preference rather than any other reason.

I just don't see it mate, sorry. But hey ho.

It's a tonne of weight especially for someone you're size. There have been in the past, a some videos and some research into night time weight loss and water balance. YouTube it. A couple of physics based channels have done bids on it.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sasnak said:


> @sen
> 
> i was going to do it but it would be plagiarism and I haven't got a lighter Pls post your two stone lighter gag again


 Hahaha not sure if I still have the pic mate.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> It's a tonne of weight especially for someone you're size.


 Quite a lot less than a tonne actually  .


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

sen said:


> Hahaha not sure if I still have the pic mate.


 If the threads still running I'll do it next week then!


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

simonboyle said:


> No. The food doesn't just magically lose weight, or rather mass. It's all still there. Water being a part of it. You aren't pissing out the carbs either. 10lbs every night is just not likely. Even if you could drink the 4.5 litres and then piss it out. You wouldn't piss it out all at once. Plus you'd be dead from drinking 4.5l in one go.
> 
> Scales. f**ked. Simple.?


 Carbs hold a certain amount of water in grams for every gram of carbs. I think it is 1g water for 3g carbs or 3g water for 1g carbs. I am quite certain that food does lose weight once it goes through the stomach. Do you s**t the same amount of food weight you consume each day? I definitely don't...


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Savage Lifter said:


> Carbs hold a certain amount of water in grams for every gram of carbs. I think it is 1g water for 3g carbs or 3g water for 1g carbs. I am quite certain that food does lose weight once it goes through the stomach. Do you s**t the same amount of food weight you consume each day? I definitely don't...


 What I believe you're thinking of is that 1g of stored glycogen is associated with 3 g of stored water. The water content of ingested carb sources will vary wildly though, from say granulated sugar to a cucumber...

You excrete less food than you eat because you digest it and make use of the nutrients. Where weight is lost though is when the body 'burns' nutrients to provide energy. For example the using glucose for energy produces carbon dioxide as a by-product which is ultimately exhaled. I suspect the bigger contribution to overnight weight loss though is the water lost as you breath in and out. Not a huge amount though as my own data above shows.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Savage Lifter said:


> Carbs hold a certain amount of water in grams for every gram of carbs. I think it is 1g water for 3g carbs or 3g water for 1g carbs. I am quite certain that food does lose weight once it goes through the stomach. Do you s**t the same amount of food weight you consume each day? I definitely don't...


 No. Incorrect.

You digest, make use of, and burn a certain amount. But if we are talking at night the amount that is burnt is negligible. And we are talking KILOS here. Kilos! Most of it s stored or shat out. Water content is extracted. Nutrients (vitamins etc) are used and stored (ones that can be) your body even reclaims.some from your urine as it wasn't able to at the time.of digestion.

You do not ingest kilos of food and it just evaporates. Doesn't happen.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

simonboyle said:


> No. Incorrect.
> 
> You digest, make use of, and burn a certain amount. But if we are talking at night the amount that is burnt is negligible. And we are talking KILOS here. Kilos! Most of it s stored or shat out. Water content is extracted. Nutrients (vitamins etc) are used and stored (ones that can be) your body even reclaims.some from your urine as it wasn't able to at the time.of digestion.
> 
> You do not ingest kilos of food and it just evaporates. Doesn't happen.


 I did not say it is kilos of food he loses each night. It would put almost all of it down to water weight and then there's all the other factors like food.


----------

